# Scott Fly Rod Warrant Ventage



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So need to vent...
I have a 5wt Scott fly rod with a lifetime warranty. Broke the top 2 islets off the other day at Deer Creek and checked into the repair policy. You pay the shipping to send the rod to the company (which is cool) and then they charge every return $50 for shipping which is one way and they are located in colorado. Does that not seem extreme to other people? I would probably shop around or look at other rods if I would have known this.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ah yes... shipping and handling. the magic money maker many use to get rich. that's a lot of handling since shipping aint near that much...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

They probably have some magical padded case they ship it in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No special case, they will just ship it back to you in the same case that you sent to them. It is sad that they have a warranty on the rod but essentially charge you $50.00 to ship it back to you. It is closer to $10.00 to ship it to you and $40.00 for the repair of it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Critter said:


> No special case, they will just ship it back to you in the same case that you sent to them. It is sad that they have a warranty on the rod but essentially charge you $50.00 to ship it back to you. It is closer to $10.00 to ship it to you and $40.00 for the repair of it.


Not quite. I have sent Orvis rods back this year and shipping (with insurance which you are nuts if you don't) runs about $25. to $28. Then the $30. for Orvis to repair and send it back. Winston, Scott, and Sage have always been a bit higher. I admit, I don't understand it specially with their top of line running just under $800. I don't feel there is any graphite rod out there worth that much, but here it is.
But, even TFO charged $30. plus shipping one way.
Best bet is to find a dealer to save the shipping cost.


----------

